# Any gamers between Orrum/Lumberton and Fayetteville, NC?



## Green Knight (May 24, 2005)

Well, as it so happens, I'll be moving up to the Orrum/Lumberton area in a handful of months, and so I thought I'd post this to see if there were any actual gamers, there, or if North Carolina was even more bereft of gamers then Miami is. So any gamers up there? 

As for Fayetteville, that's about 45 minutes out of Lumberton, but given my prospects, I would be perfected willing to drive up to one hour, away, so long as I could find a regular game to join. Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## Shallown (May 24, 2005)

Check out the hobbit in Fayetteville.
If it still around (was a year ago) 

They use to keep a board up with game contact info and they are good people.

Haven't played around there in a long while but I gre up there and there is plenty of gaming with Fort bragg there and such.

Later


----------



## Green Knight (May 25, 2005)

Got a link to their website? I can't find it.


----------



## Shallown (May 25, 2005)

I doubt they have one. They were not much for high tech when I knew them. A very family like establishment.

PHone number is  910-864-3155

Address is 6111-A Yadkin Road 
Easy to find if its in the same plaace which it sounds like it is.

later


----------



## Green Knight (May 25, 2005)

Shallown said:
			
		

> I doubt they have one. They were not much for high tech when I knew them. A very family like establishment.






> They use to keep a board up with game contact info and they are good people.




Talk about your brain farts. For some reason, my mind interpreted that as "message board", and I thought that it'd have an attached web site, so I could check out what kind of stuff they carried. Whoops. 

Anyway, thanks again for the info.


----------



## Green Knight (May 25, 2005)

Damn, I just realized this. I'm not gonna be able to play Living Greyhawk in the Principality of Ulek, anymore. This sucks. I really liked the PoU. The whole bit with dwarves dominating the nation and the perpetual threat of Turrosh Mak was pretty cool. Now I'm gonna be replacing that for the Gran March, which I know next to nothing about. :\ Oh well. Here's hoping the Gran March is half as interesting as the Principality of Ulek.


----------

